# Food Safety News - 07/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 20, 2021)

*Ethylene oxide scandal spreads to food additive*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 20, 2021 12:02 am
European countries are facing more ethylene oxide related recalls after the substance was detected in a food additive used in a range of products. Belgium first raised the alarm in September 2020 about ethylene oxide in products from India with sesame seeds. These related recalls are still continuing with thousands of conventional and organic items... Continue Reading


*Alert modifications posted for imported mahimahi, cantaloupe, papaya*
By News Desk on Jul 20, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Norovirus spike in England prompts PHE warning*
By News Desk on Jul 20, 2021 12:00 am
Public Health England (PHE) has issued a warning after norovirus cases were seen to be returning to pre-pandemic levels. In the past five weeks, 154 outbreaks have been reported, compared to an average of 53 over the same period in the previous five years. The figure is far more than would be expected in summer... Continue Reading


*IAFP panel breaks down challenges in genotype tracing during foodborne illness outbreaks*
By Chris Koger on Jul 19, 2021 11:23 pm
PHOENIX — While genotyping can provide key microbiological information and strengthen epidemiological evidence in foodborne illness outbreaks, there are still some limitations in current technology and the very nature of the pathogens/parasites themselves can make labwork difficult. Scientists whose work involves learning more about pathogens and parasites that cause such outbreaks discussed current issues today... Continue Reading


*Culture drives many things, but how does it impact food safety?*
By Coral Beach on Jul 19, 2021 10:04 pm
PHOENIX — One topic flowed as an undercurrent this afternoon even though it wasn’t on the session agenda for a group of panelists at the 2021 Conference of the International Association for Food Protection. Economics kept coming up as the panel discussed “Diversity in Food Culture from Sushi to Steak Tartare: An Interdisciplinary Approach to... Continue Reading


*Attendees of international conference hear update on recent foodborne outbreaks*
By Jonan Pilet on Jul 19, 2021 08:16 pm
PHOENIX —  This morning presenters gave an update on various recent outbreaks, including this past year’s red onions with Salmonella, deli meats with Listeria and peaches with Salmonella.  Salmonella in red onions Joyce Cheng with the Public Health Agency of Canada, walked session attendees through the Canadian side of the Salmonella Newport outbreak linked to... Continue Reading


*Yiannas and Eskin pipe their messages to IAFP 2021*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 19, 2021 08:00 pm
PHOENIX — FDA’s Frank Yiannas and USDA’s Sandra Eskin, two of the federal government’s top food safety officials, were brought together here online Monday for IAFP 2021. Eskin, who was online from her home, produced her opening remarks ahead of the event. And an interruption in wireless service at the Phoenix Convention Center cut off... Continue Reading


----------

